# موقع رائع يحتوي على كل المعادلات الهندسية التصميمية مع حلها



## Yaser Alewe (2 يناير 2010)

أعزائي المهندسين بعد بحث طويل وجدت هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يحتوي على معادلات مفيدة وهامة لكل المهندسين:
http://www.ajdesigner.com
والموقع الأساسي المرتبط به:
http://www.engineering.com/Library/...pe/CategoryView/categoryId/9/Calculators.aspx
وتقبلوا فائق تحياتي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

yaser alewe قال:


> أعزائي المهندسين بعد بحث طويل وجدت هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يحتوي على معادلات مفيدة وهامة لكل المهندسين:
> 
> http://www.ajdesigner.com
> والموقع الأساسي المرتبط به:
> ...


 
المهندس ياسر علوي
موقع جيد .. وشكرا لك على جهودك 

وفقك الله لكل خير .​


----------



## kikidodo72 (30 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس مدنى و اريد اتعلم كورس abaqus لاننى دارس دكتوراة فى مجال الهندسة الجيوتقنية (تحسين خواص التربة الطينية) باستخدام البرنامج . ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mehdi09 (31 مارس 2010)

موقع جيد .. وشكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (9 أبريل 2010)

الموقع مفيد 
شكرا جزيرا


----------



## وسام النعيمي (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله .....لكي تقدم الخير للاخرين ......ز اخوك وسام .............من العراق..........


----------



## حمادة محمود (8 مايو 2010)

موقع رائع
الف شكر


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 مايو 2010)

*. شكرا لك على جهودك*


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

شكراً على الموقع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmed malik (29 أغسطس 2010)

thank u


----------



## waleed eweeda (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 398endnsd55 (8 مارس 2012)

These kind of Gucci totes come regarding $299 They are very feminine and dainty,guccihtml">Gucci replica handbags燾an satisfy you The bag is crafted of light brown leather and textile liningRelated articles： 1375 gucci


----------

